# MacBook Air experiences?



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a friend that will trade me a mid-2011 MacBook Air 256Gb (11" display) for a guitar that I play about once every two years. I'm seriously thinking about it.

Anyone have any experiences to offer on the MacBook Air? It will mostly replace a 2007 MacBook that's getting a bit aged (trackpad getting flakey).

Mike


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

We have the 2012 model and it's a fine piece of equipment.  Not the fastest thing in the world and the space on it is limited, but the battery life is huge and it's overall a decent machine for surfing or light work.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I know nuttink of AirBooks, but I'd say if you really only play the guitar every two years, abandon those teenaged dreams of rock and roll stardom and exchange the guitar for SOMETHING you use more. Or else actually start playing the guitar regularly...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I know nuttink of AirBooks, but I'd say if you really only play the guitar every two years, abandon those teenaged dreams of rock and roll stardom and exchange the guitar for SOMETHING you use more. Or else actually start playing the guitar regularly...


What Claw said.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I know nuttink of AirBooks, but I'd say if you really only play the guitar every two years, abandon those teenaged dreams of rock and roll stardom and exchange the guitar for SOMETHING you use more. Or else actually start playing the guitar regularly...


What I didn't mention was that I presently have 10 guitars.   I do actually play a bit every day.

I only have 4 amps, though. I may even be able to unload one of those on the same guy (my ex-boss of 12 years ago. We are still friends).

Mike


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

jmiked said:


> my ex-boss of 12 years ago. We are still friends.
> 
> Mike


I got one of those too. Ex-boss and I are still friends after 20+ years.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I have the 11 inch 2011 air and like it. You definitely want to use a external hard drive with it. I just upgraded it to Yosemite and it works fine. In fact the flatter icons on Yosemite look better on the 11 inch screen. It is really lightweight and great to take with you when you want a bit more than the ipad can do for you. I have taken it and my ipad when I go to NE to do genealogy. I can put it in my scottevest pocket if I wish. There are times when I wish I would have gotten the 13 inch air instead but for what I use it for the 11 inch is good.  Having the retina 2012 mac book pro 15 inch, I can say the 11 inch is really small viewing if you are use to the larger screen especially since it isn't retina yet. I think when they come out with the retina air that will really make a difference.  I would check out the prices of the 2011 and see if it is a fair value for your guitar.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I made the trade today. The 11" size is perfect for holding it in my lap while web browsing and reading email.

I like it.


Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad to hear it, Mike!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like you have no regrets! Good deal.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

No regrets, and it was a good deal. The only downside (very minor) is getting acclimated to a changed User Interface. I was using OS 10.7.5 and the current version is 10.10. They are different in some significant ways.

When I picked up the Air, I told my friend that he really needed a new iPad Air, and I'd trade him a nice amp that he's been looking at for his old iPad Air.   

Mike


----------

